# E-Mails ohne Adressen: der Traum aller Spammer



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2009)

heise online - 09.02.09 - E-Mails ohne Adressen


> "SEAmail" steht dabei für "semantische E-Mail-Adressierung" und erlaubt es, Nachrichten an Menschen zu senden, die bestimmte Kriterien erfüllen, ohne dass man deren genaue E-Mail-Anschriften oder gar Namen kennt,


Die Forscher scheinen in ihrer überschäumend  Begeisterung für diesen Irrsinn 
 die Bedeutung des Wortes  Spam nicht zu kennen. 
Eien Auswahl an Kommentaren:
Massen-Abmahnungen-Betrüger-Rechnungeneinfachgemacht | E-MailsohneAdressen | News-Foren


> Massen-Abmahnungen-Betrüger-Rechnungen einfach gemacht
> send rechnung$i.pdf --keywords
> "dumm;naiv;blauaeugig;pornokonsumenten;filesharer;";


Möchtemandasüberhaupt? | E-MailsohneAdressen | News-Foren


> Möchte man das überhaupt?
> Dann müsste es irgendwo eine Datenbank geben, auf der zentral all die
> semantische Information gespeichert ist. Und jeder Mailserver muss
> Zugriff auf all die Daten haben. Der Wunschtraum von Schäuble+co.


Ichbinbegeistert | E-MailsohneAdressen | News-Foren


> Endlich können mit Leute die ich nicht kenne und in ca. 98% der Fälle
> auch nicht kennen will ihre Werbung in mein Postfach einwerfen.
> Wie gut, dass ich nicht jetzt schon einen Spamanteil von >90% habe.
> Ganz im ernst, ich sehe gerade keinen Vorteil für den Privatnutzer.
> ...


If(großesEinkommen)AND(naiv)AND(gierig)thenEMailfromNigeria | E-MailsohneAdressen | News-Foren


> If (großes Einkommen) AND ( naiv ) AND ( gierig ) then EMail from Nigeria
> Komisch, ich muss dabei vor allem an die tollen Möglichkeiten für
> zielgerichteten Spam denken.


----------

